# unable to install broadcom-sta

## elmar283

When I try to install broadcom-sta I get an errormessage. The problem is that the file in the ebuild does not exist anymore on the server of broadcom. They have an new driver named: http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_64-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

I think the ebuild needs to be updated. Can anyone help me with this?

I will show some config stuff here:

```

elmarotter@gentoo-arthurdent /etc/init.d $ sudo lspci |grep Broadcom 

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n (rev 03)

```

```

elmarotter@gentoo-arthurdent /etc/init.d $ sudo emerge -av broadcom-sta

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N F   ] net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1  1,124 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 1,124 kB

Fetch Restriction: 1 package (1 unsatisfied)

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1

!!! net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1 has fetch restriction turned on.

!!! This probably means that this ebuild's files must be downloaded

!!! manually.  See the comments in the ebuild for more information.

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/log/portage/net-wireless:broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:20120309-111103.log'

 * The following are listed in SRC_URI for broadcom-sta:

 *    x86?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

 *    amd64?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_64-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

>>> Failed to emerge net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1, Log file:

>>>  '/var/log/portage/net-wireless:broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:20120309-111103.log'

 * Messages for package net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:

 * Fetch failed for 'net-wireless/broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1', Log file:

 *  '/var/log/portage/net-wireless:broadcom-sta-5.100.82.38-r1:20120309-111103.log'

 * The following are listed in SRC_URI for broadcom-sta:

 *    x86?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_32-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

 *    amd64?

 *    (

 *    http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/hybrid-portsrc_x86_64-v5_100_82_38.tar.gz

 *    )

```

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

you should unmask the most current version instead. On the other side, this file has fetch-restrictions. You need to pick it by yourself and put it to /usr/portage/distfiles.

bb

----------

